# Why do some of the strays follow me for hours?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Even after their bellies are full and they don't want any more food and treats, a few of the strays in the colony will stay right beside me for as long as I stay in their feeding station, which can be hours, and some of them will follow me around the neighborhood. One of them today followed me during 5 hours (I led her to the park and the gardens around here, together with my house cat).


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Eee Ummmm ~ clears her throat ~ this kitty has picked you out and is in love with you. She wants you to take her home permanently. How can you resist?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't think so about this specific cat, because she's the Queen Mother of the strays' colony I care for, and she has her home here downstairs, and we've known for months yet she won't let me touch her... I can't think of what she enjoys about following me around and sitting near me (but never next to me)... She also has this strict rule of the Queen Mothers of the colonies, by which I have to always serve her first (otherwise she chases all other cats away and becomes aggressive to them and swats my hand). I love her to bits but there's nothing much I can do for her, seeing as I don't understand what she wants from me... I used to hide blankets for her to sleep on, which she loved, till I got fed up of the mean neighbors throwing the blankets away.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

She sound wonderful. She definitely has a bond with you. I bet she thinks your the queen of the colony! Do you have a picture of her?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I'll take some photos of the colony tomorrow, good idea!

We kind of share the rule over the colony, I guess. She recognizes me as the big provider and protector, but she (and the one tom cat) are the Queen and King. The basics of their ruling can't be overruled even by me. He patrols the perimeter of the colony constantly (as toms do) and chases off new cats when they become more in number than the usually available food. She makes sure the veterans of the colony (her sisters) eat first. I've read that this is typical organization of a cats' colony, so I respect their rules now and don't try to overimpose mine. On the other hand, they respect that I ration out the food for everyone present and not only to them, and they'll allow non-resident cats to eat, only to respect me.


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

That is so wonderful that she has accepted you. My two are getting a bit closer day by day. Momma Cat doesn't hiss at me and when I put her dish down she actually touches my hand with her head in her eagerness to eat. Awwwww...I really care about these two.


----------

